# Bad experience with LBS - Dare I goto Halfords



## splreece (18 Jul 2014)

Hi all, 

I have taken some great advice from this forum, so thank you very much, but I am still left frustrated. 

Are there any smaller chain shops to watch out for?

I bought a Giant Roam 4 from Cycle World Chester le Street, which has never been right from the start, but like many a newbee I took the bike shops word for it and assumed it was my riding or my technique and not the bike (the chain constantly jumping when pressure is applied, the creaking and the front tyre constantly getting flats (by constantly I mean after every 6-7 rides on roads).... (incase its important, the back tyre is perfectly fine).

The last straw was after the 7 time in the shop for the same issues and after the initial free service period ended they quoted £25 for gear line replacements, and I was charged £50 for brakes as well...

Not a huge sum, but considering if they'd asked me i would have said b&&&&ger off, I feel a little bit like I've just dealt with a Kwik Fit of the bike world.

As much as I would love to deal with LBS's I am actually am feeling forced into dealing with the dreaded Halfords to get a replacement. i am looking at a boardman cx comp 14.

My thinking is at least if it goes wrong, i have a company where i can fight up the chain and deal with professionals who care about careers rather than just a random owner of franchise/shop who wanted rid of a lemon.

Any experience with Cycle World and any advice on what to do with the bike... its less than 1 year old but i haven't the tools, time or skill to mend whatever is making the chain jump.


----------



## September (18 Jul 2014)

Hi - I'm fairly new to cycling (6 weeks) and I had a really similar issue.

I bought my bike from a LBS and the owner told me that I was spending too little (£300). Despite me telling him I was just testing the waters, he told me that at this price point that it was a glorified toy.

Ignoring his suggestion to spend £699 on my first MTB, I bought a cheaper one. After all, why does he sell them if they're crap?

Anyway (trying not to hijack the thread and keep it short), the gears were very badly set up. When I took it in for an adjustment after 3 days, he said "on toy bikes, if the gears are not working well, they'll never work well" and completely dismissed my request for a repair.

In the end, I was left no choice but to go to Halfords. Fairly over-priced, but the guys behind the counter knew their stuff and weren't afraid to share advice as they were doing the repairs.

I'm not saying you should certainly go to Halfords, but I don't necessarily think they're entirely as bad as most people make out... Or at least the two near me aren't...


----------



## splreece (18 Jul 2014)

funnily enough i was told almost exactly the same thing...except i wasn't told until AFTER its first service (once i had paid for it).

i was told at that price the components wouldn't last and the plasticy structures are prone to fail...and i specifically asked for a robust bike under £600 that would last and put up with road and a little bit of coast to coast. i may as well have done a 150 quid halfords special, destroyed it and bought another 6 months later.

I dont mean to cause a sturr but tell you what though, there is a strange similarity between certain bike enthusiasts and photographers in my industry....

My kit is now worth over £11,000, yet i started on a 200 quid camera...... surely cycling is the same... you dont buy pro until you cann handle it and do it justice. I see many great photographers who are just glad to have another fellow member enter the fold and would never sell rubbish or advise rubbish.... and then you have the designer photographers who buy all the kit, just to feel important and show off, forgetting about the skill or the ability side....strange parrallel there.

My LBS is full of self obsessed overweight middle aged men who compete on seat weight, brand label and carbon fibre everything...... when surely with a bit more excersize and training they would naturally beat whatever time the new seat would save anyway.

apologies to the majority and the forum because you guys have been fantastic but i have means, time and had energy to really enjoy cycling, but because of a trend of posers and poor comrads, its no longer a feeling of club, more a public show off session.

(apologies to anyone who reads this as am not normally this dramatic, but I normally don't throw away £600 either).


----------



## ushills (18 Jul 2014)

Now I don't know you and your abilities, but in my experience a lot of bike shop mechanics leave a lot to be desired and the Giant Roam 4 has a low end Shimano groupset, this should be smooth shifting and the chain should not skip from new. Depending on mileage, however, the cassette or chainrings and chain could be worn.

I would recommend watching some of the park tools guides on youtube and having a go at setting the gears yourself, regarding the front punctures I would remove the tyre and inner tube and check the rim tap and rim for sharps and then check the inside of the tyre for sharps as well.

I do most stuff myself now as I do not trust mechanics and bikes aren't that hard to fix.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (18 Jul 2014)

A bad shop is a bad shop, some of them are just in it for the money and probably sleep well at night figuring most people they sell bikes to aren't going to ride them anyway. I'd liken it to guitars rather than cameras though, you can be put off learning to play the guitar by buying a cheap one, because they are harder to use than an expensive one. Bikes can be the same (below a price point). If you don't want to hang with the wannabes, ignore them.


----------



## splreece (18 Jul 2014)

ahhh w00hoo_kent... funnily enough i am the master of youtube easy guitar lessons..... (I digress), but I bought a 90quid spanish guitar and can't read guitar music, but copied the obvious tunes like nivana, oasis stuff and some classical spanish tunes... needless to say I need the core bits before i get to any decent technique. but i agree with you there.

ushills.. thanks for the response, i've only done around 700 miles and i changed the chain incase it was that.... (sacrilege I know), but your idea is a good, one. i might use it as learning tool for more expensive bikes so i can maintain them myself, because i don't think i cn damage it too much more than it is... its never ridden so needs to have some purpose.

thanks again for the contributions, this is a cracking forum.


----------



## Craig-SR (18 Jul 2014)

I go to Cycleworld in sunderland regularly for my services, the Chester le street shop put a group set on my bike once and never had any problems, both shops have been great and never get sick of me going in and not buying anything. I am shocked to be honest. I have never been charged that much for gear and brake cables there, why did they say you needed new brakes?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2014)

@splreece I let my pictures and riding do the talking, if your interested https://www.flickr.com/photos/35557179@N04/
and I have done 15,000 miles on my 6 year Viking Torino 105 equipped (more due to the fact my Sora failed at the weekend), I do all my own repairs including changing shifters setting up new FD & RD, I struggle on hills due to the weight, but I can hold my own against some people riding £3000+ bikes.

Cycling maintenance is pretty easy.


----------



## Saluki (18 Jul 2014)

The Giant Roam is a nice bike. Is there another LBS near you who can set your bike up properly so you get the ride that you have paid for.
I ride a Giant and it's great. It sounds like you are having a horrendous experience with customer service which is not the fault of the bike. If it's less than a year old, work should be done under warranty. My Giant dealer fitted me a new BB under warranty when the original failed horrendously at 600 miles and 4 months old.

Re: the front tyre. Have you checked all inside the tyre for anything small and pointy? I know this sounds daft but I kind of bend mine nearly inside out when I'm looking for any foreign bodies in there after a p*******. Have you changed your tyre? Giant tyres are made out of cheese and are a bit flakey at the best of times. I switched my tyres to Schwalbe Luganos at the earliest opportunity.

Learning to maintain your bike is not hard. I can set my gears and brakes up, change stuff and whatnot too. I learned some from my dad and a whole lot more from Youtube. It's not rocket science. Bikes are relatively simple machines.

Seriously try another LBS, or even Halfords for a service before you start laying out money for a new bike. You might want to consider giving the Giant Head Office a bell too. I don't know if they have a UK base but surely it's got to be worth a looksee.


----------



## DavidAK (19 Jul 2014)

Saluki said:


> The Giant Roam is a nice bike. Is there another LBS near you who can set your bike up properly so you get the ride that you have paid for.



Cestria Cycles are just round the corner (and along front street)


----------



## splreece (19 Jul 2014)

Craig-SR said:


> I go to Cycleworld in sunderland regularly for my services, the Chester le street shop put a group set on my bike once and never had any problems, both shops have been great and never get sick of me going in and not buying anything. I am shocked to be honest. I have never been charged that much for gear and brake cables there, why did they say you needed new brakes?




Hi Craig,

I have no idea.. I took it in for a final plea to fix it.. Got the slightly more chilled, cumbersome guy that always stays in the repair part. (the one that looks like he isn't really that bothered about much in life).

They said £25 for general once over and will call if more...they didnt call.

But I got to the shop and was charge £48. They said mine were low and cables needed doing ... and they said the tried calling and for some strange reason my phone number was not working..... so BT temporarily disconnected my phone line for the 3 minutes that they were calling my house................ dont you hate it when that happens..... 10 years of continuous faultless service and the 3 minutes the LBS call my phone... its broken.......hmmmm

Excuse the terminology if its wrong but i told them i could see a worn out fixing on the crankset (where the pedals are connected to), and asked if a loose crank would cause a chain jump. They ignored it and blamed me for it (calling it wear and tear and rust). Basically one of the holes that you use to tighten or remove the cogs is all worn out so it can't be tightened (similar to when you wear out bolts and you lose shape and can see clear scratch damage.... looks like someone previously had the same issue and tried to tighten the cogs and sheered the hole). I said it wasn't me but they tried to say it was general rust and wear n tear.... but if i have never touched it, why would it shear away and lose the hexagon shape from just rust...(there was no rust anywhere near it)..???

I think i must have offended them in a previous life, as I even tried (before i took the bike in), to tell them i was interested in upgrading to a more expensive bike that will last...budget of £1k. I even picked the bike out..... even then they were just dismissive.


----------



## splreece (19 Jul 2014)

Saluki said:


> The Giant Roam is a nice bike. Is there another LBS near you who can set your bike up properly so you get the ride that you have paid for.
> I ride a Giant and it's great. It sounds like you are having a horrendous experience with customer service which is not the fault of the bike. If it's less than a year old, work should be done under warranty. My Giant dealer fitted me a new BB under warranty when the original failed horrendously at 600 miles and 4 months old.
> 
> Re: the front tyre. Have you checked all inside the tyre for anything small and pointy? I know this sounds daft but I kind of bend mine nearly inside out when I'm looking for any foreign bodies in there after a p*******. Have you changed your tyre? Giant tyres are made out of cheese and are a bit flakey at the best of times. I switched my tyres to Schwalbe Luganos at the earliest opportunity.
> ...




THanks... yeah there are a couple. 

I've changed thetyre, and several innertubes both cheapo wilko's and expensive branded.

It must be the wheel, but i havent crashed, dropped it or had any accidents. I was thinking should i just replace the bike rather than paying over £100 for cheapo yet reliable wheel, tyre and tube. Because if i replace them, i still have the chain jumping issue.


----------



## splreece (19 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @splreece I let my pictures and riding do the talking, if your interested https://www.flickr.com/photos/35557179@N04/
> and I have done 15,000 miles on my 6 year Viking Torino 105 equipped (more due to the fact my Sora failed at the weekend), I do all my own repairs including changing shifters setting up new FD & RD, I struggle on hills due to the weight, but I can hold my own against some people riding £3000+ bikes.
> 
> Cycling maintenance is pretty easy.



Thanks,

As another hollywood style coincidence...

I am in the market for a wide angle lens and your images (cracking by the way), you have used a canon 10-22mm. How is it? I'm about to get the tokina 11-16mm as well as the 10-22mm, but i normally shoot macro, and this is my venture to wideangle shooting.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2014)

splreece said:


> Thanks,
> 
> As another hollywood style coincidence...
> 
> I am in the market for a wide angle lens and your images (cracking by the way), you have used a canon 10-22mm. How is it? I'm about to get the tokina 11-16mm as well as the 10-22mm, but i normally shoot macro, and this is my venture to wideangle shooting.


Thanks, like I said I let my result speak., they say the glass is like "L" series glass, but because it's on an EF-s mount they couldn't call it "L" series as its not a pro range.


splreece said:


> Excuse the terminology if its wrong but* i told them i could see a worn out fixing on the crankset *(where the pedals are connected to), and asked if a loose crank would cause a chain jump. They ignored it and blamed me for it (calling it wear and tear and rust). Basically one of the holes that you use to tighten or remove the cogs is all worn out so it can't be tightened (similar to when you wear out bolts and you lose shape and can see clear scratch damage.... looks like someone previously had the same issue and tried to tighten the cogs and sheered the hole). I said it wasn't me but they tried to say it was general rust and wear n tear.... but if i have never touched it, why would it shear away and lose the hexagon shape from just rust...(there was no rust anywhere near it)..???
> 
> I think i must have offended them in a previous life, as I even tried (before i took the bike in), to tell them i was interested in upgrading to a more expensive bike that will last...budget of £1k. I even picked the bike out..... even then they were just dismissive.


Would this be the bolt that joins the rings to the spiders or something else.


----------



## splreece (19 Jul 2014)

will photograph mine when i get home but its the siver bits connecting the chainrings.. 3 of my four are hexagonally shaped inside but 1 is completely smooth with scratches from when someones tried to either loosen or tighten it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2014)

They are called chainring bolts, plenty of easing fluid (WD40, Plusgas ect) a allen key head thats slightly bigger knock it in, and preferably with the right size ratchet it may come undone (try tightening first as it sometime helps break any rust seals) failing that it may be possible to drill it, it will only be the bolt that is damaged.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Jul 2014)

There's a long established family LBS in Rochdale I wouldn't touch with a barge pole. They set up a new bike for me, had it back after 15 minutes - explosive blowout almost immediately - and had it for 3 days, they failed to spot the tyre bead was faulty causing the problem and fed me some utter Bull manure that tyres were manufactured within a window of size specification and some could be sufficiently loose on a rim, even at 80+psi that they would blow off when ridden and were very straight faced when I was telling them I thought that was crap & even if true where was my new tyre. They refused a new tyre telling me they didn't have M+ as stock but I didn't need one as they'd totally fixed this by putting 2 layers of rim tape in, sending me on my skeptical way assuring me they'd extensively test ridden the bike and it was fine now. I gave them some credit as they are an established shop and I'd not heard any horror stories locally about them. 10 minutes later they tyre blew off again. A cursory inspection showed it was a manufacturing fault in the bead & I sent it straight back to Schwalbe who replaced it with no quibble. Never been near the LBS again.


----------



## RebornBumbler (19 Jul 2014)

I would suggest you never give them another penny - for whatever reason they seem to have decided to treat you shabbily.
Also apply normal customer service feedback procedures by telling everyone who will listen what a bunch of obnoxious sods they are 

Find another shop, and also try to do your own maintenance and repairs as much as possible - people here will help, and there are many useful resources on YouTube (some of the US ones go-on a bit  )

Bicycles are intrinsically simple devices, and repairing them (once you have the tools) is generally straightforward.
There are no down-sides to working on your own bike - it's all plusses!


----------



## Cubist (19 Jul 2014)

What you didn't make clear, and I suspect from your later posts, is that the bike was secondhand? If so, there is only so much the bike shop will do before you need to replace components. If you have replaced the chain, then I suspect it's jumping because either the chainrings or the cassette, or both, are also worn. As a chain stretches it wears the cassette in such a way that a new chain will not mesh properly with the shape of the teeth. 

£50 quid for brakes including a £25 servicing charge isn't bad. They'll charge you retail price for the blocks and cables, and an hour's labour for the fitting. Brake pads and cables would cost you about a tenner if you shop around and fit them yourself, but if you don't learn to do it then you will be at the mercy of people who have a living to make. 

The frequent punctures may be down to knackered rim tape. Take the tyre off and look to see whether there are any areas where the spokes are exposed.


----------



## Cubist (19 Jul 2014)

I also forgot to say that you haven't got a very good relationship with the LBS. Whether that's down to you or the shop is a matter for a much more complex debate, but I'd be looking elsewhere, and not be surprised if you are offered advice at odds with what you believe. How you take that advice may form the basis of your relationship with your new LBS........


----------



## splreece (19 Jul 2014)

thanks guys...

i just assumed expensive stock and LBS = reliable and tr


Cubist said:


> What you didn't make clear, and I suspect from your later posts, is that the bike was secondhand? If so, there is only so much the bike shop will do before you need to replace components. If you have replaced the chain, then I suspect it's jumping because either the chainrings or the cassette, or both, are also worn. As a chain stretches it wears the cassette in such a way that a new chain will not mesh properly with the shape of the teeth.
> 
> £50 quid for brakes including a £25 servicing charge isn't bad. They'll charge you retail price for the blocks and cables, and an hour's labour for the fitting. Brake pads and cables would cost you about a tenner if you shop around and fit them yourself, but if you don't learn to do it then you will be at the mercy of people who have a living to make.
> 
> The frequent punctures may be down to knackered rim tape. Take the tyre off and look to see whether there are any areas where the spokes are exposed.


OOHHH NOOO

it was new - better bloody not have been a 2nd as i paid retail price for it.. and they said its new.

i suspect they sold it before, it was returned and they tried to fix the chainring bolts but decided to blow it off and sell new to the next newbee


----------



## Cubist (19 Jul 2014)

Hmmmm. Something's not right, as you say. Someone has rounded off the chainring bolt, either on building it (it will have reached the LBS from the factory like that I suspect) or since, but no one is holding their hand up to admit it.


----------



## 0lonerider (19 Jul 2014)

if you know the concord area of washington try CYCLE FIX -it used tobe called houton cycles,
its new owner is a ex downhill mtn bike champion, he runs the shop and does the repairs services ect.
we called in while on a ride for a bit advice with a disk brake prob and he fixed it in 2mins so we could continue our ride,
10/10. mate thanks.
oh he showed me mate how to ride a kona lol.
great wheelies!
well worth the visit!


----------



## up hill struggle (19 Jul 2014)

just a thought but if the tubes have been replaced & there's definitely nothing coming through the tyre & causing the punctures could it be a problem inside the rim?

im thinking of a loose spoke & nipple squeezing the inner tube & causing the puncher there is rim tape on the inner rim which should have prevented anything like that but it may not be centered correctly or may even have something stuck below it like a bit of metal filing that's causing the punchers, worth checking!

in saying that i may be barking up the wrong tree or blowing up the wrong tyre or what ever the cycling term is for that's not right but just a thought.

i cant think of another reason that you would be getting. So many punchers other than your just painfully unlucky.


----------



## splreece (19 Jul 2014)

lol... well i think i will use it as a training tool...... but the love for that bike has gone so will get a new bike and hopefully learn of fiddling with the giant.....


----------



## splreece (19 Jul 2014)

thanks guys for all your advice.. ive gone an bought a halford cx comp... so will see how this one fairs...


----------



## splreece (19 Jul 2014)

lol...it must be a pre-requisite of funny lbs's to blagg .......badly.... 

anyone with a nonce of common sense wouldn't have said that.... "lightbulb" - 

if there isn't onealready. would people be interested in a quick site that fed back poor lbs experiences... (not money making of course)


----------



## splreece (19 Jul 2014)

****** HUGE APOLOGIES FOR THE USE OF LOL ****** I promise I am over the age of 12.


----------



## Ticktockmy (19 Jul 2014)

If it was myself I would email or write to Giants head office in the Netherlands, explain to them the details when and where you bought the bike. Explain to them the hassles you had from the shop you bought the bike from. Most certainly explain that you feel that either during when the bike was being assembled at the factory of at the Bike shop items were incorrectly fitted, ie crankset locking nut assembly damaged.
You have nothing to lose but maybe something to gain. Whereas they have a reputation to maintain


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3188222, member: 30090"]This, and I'm amazed with the wealth of videos out there on the internet that more people don't have a crack at it. The only time I go to the LBS for repairs is for a wheel being trued or a *headset* needs replacing. And this is only due to me not having the tools.[/QUOTE]
even this is easy on most modern bikes.


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Jul 2014)

I had a little bit of hassle with my Giant Defy 5 when I first bought it from a LBS . After a few trips back to them I took it to a giant store and told them I was getting bullshitted . They sorted the bike out for free , didn't tell me what the problems where but I guess they all talk locally so I don't blame them for that . I guess it was just taking some time to refit a few bits that where wrong on the build but who knows .
Since then I just go direct to giant .
As for having all the kit . That's also bullshit .
Great kit is nice when you are learning but once you know what you are doing you can ride just as fast on a crap bike , take great pictures with a crap camera and make a cheap guitar sound sweet .


----------



## puffinbilly (19 Jul 2014)

I would take it to the official Giant shop in Newcastle (well Prudhoe) http://www.giant-newcastle.co.uk/en-GB/
I'm sure there's plenty of fellow cyclists on CC local to you that could have a look at it for you - I'm in Newcastle and can fix most things bike wise if you want to meet up.


----------



## Saluki (19 Jul 2014)

Ticktockmy said:


> If it was myself I would email or write to Giants head office in the Netherlands, explain to them the details when and where you bought the bike. Explain to them the hassles you had from the shop you bought the bike from. Most certainly explain that you feel that either during when the bike was being assembled at the factory of at the Bike shop items were incorrectly fitted, ie crankset locking nut assembly damaged.
> You have nothing to lose but maybe something to gain. Whereas they have a reputation to maintain


+ 1 for this.


----------



## TomGuile (20 Jul 2014)

Hello, if emailing the manufacturing fails to work, I just thought I would point out that 1) if the bike wasn't fit for it's purpose and 2) if you specifically asked for a bike that would be for for a certain purpose and it was not fit for that purpose, you can take the shop to the small claims court if you can prove one or the other. It comes under some consumer laws, I can dig out a book if anyone wants further info. Just some helpful advice.


----------



## Zoidberg (22 Jul 2014)

I'm with Craig on this one and really surprised by the outcome you've had. I've bought 2 bikes from the shop since it opened and never had a single issue with the service from the guys, they've even identified problems during servicing I wasn't aware of and saved me a small fortune in the interim. Hopefully its just a one off issue you've experienced and won't discourage you in the future.


----------



## nikkiss (22 Sep 2019)

puffinbilly said:


> I would take it to the official Giant shop in Newcastle (well Prudhoe) http://www.giant-newcastle.co.uk/en-GB/
> I'm sure there's plenty of fellow cyclists on CC local to you that could have a look at it for you - I'm in Newcastle and can fix most things bike wise if you want to meet up.



yeah that will be the best option. representative shops are always the best option for servicing the bikes, like with cars for example.


----------



## vickster (22 Sep 2019)

nikkiss said:


> yeah that will be the best option. representative shops are always the best option for servicing the bikes, like with cars for example.


You realise you’ve made a suggestion to an original poster who last visited the forum over 5 years ago (21 July 2014)


----------



## midlife (22 Sep 2019)

....... And again lol


----------



## Randy Butternubs (22 Sep 2019)

I wonder how long before he realises.


----------



## alicat (22 Sep 2019)

What are you up to @nikkiss? You could be the first person who has gone on my ignore list while still a new member.


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Sep 2019)

For what it's worth, the shop in the OP closed a year or two ago, although their other branch is still open in Sunderland.

They seemed to want to take the Chester-le-Street shop in a more up market, roadie direction.

They turned the first floor into a bike fit studio, charging accordingly.

Always a bit ambitious for Chester-le-Street, although they may have been trying to turn it into a destination store.

@jongooligan is local and may know more.

I made the 'mistake' of inquiring in there about an Orbea Katu - a 20" wheel flat bar shopper.

The bloke was quite snotty about it, even denying the existence of the bike.

I put that straight by referring him to the Orbea website.

To be fair, he did then contact the Orbea rep who found me a Katu at a shop in York.


----------



## jongooligan (22 Sep 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> For what it's worth, the shop in the OP closed a year or two ago, although their other branch is still open in Sunderland.
> 
> They seemed to want to take the Chester-le-Street shop in a more up market, roadie direction.
> 
> ...



Both bike shops in Chester le Street are closed now. although Stu Maven from Cestria Cycles is still doing repair work. DM me if anyone wants their contact details passed on to him. He's very good.


----------



## burntoutbanger (22 Sep 2019)

vickster said:


> You realise you’ve made a suggestion to an original poster who last visited the forum over 5 years ago (21 July 2014)


----------



## winjim (22 Sep 2019)

alicat said:


> What are you up to @nikkiss? You could be the first person who has gone on my ignore list while still a new member.


I thought the car tax one might be a troll but this is like the third LBS thread or something. But no posts on any recent threads at all. If it's a troll it's a good one because here I am spending my time talking about it...


----------



## DRM (23 Sep 2019)




----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Sep 2019)

alicat said:


> What are you up to @nikkiss? You could be the first person who has gone on my ignore list while still a new member.


Perhaps he made an honest mistake in replying to a very old post. I've made that mistake a few times. @nikkiss : please don't let the above responses put you off participating in this forum.


----------



## alicat (24 Sep 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Perhaps he made an honest mistake in replying to a very old post. I've made that mistake a few times. @nikkiss : please don't let the above responses put you off participating in this forum.



Perhaps @nikkiss did make an honest mistake or three and for myself I am looking for respect and consideration in the form of an explanation.


----------



## DaveReading (24 Sep 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Perhaps he made an honest mistake in replying to a very old post. I've made that mistake a few times.



Yes, that much is obvious, it's a reasonable mistake for a newbie in particular to make (I've done the same). I don't see why anyone is owed an "explanation".



> @nikkiss : please don't let the above responses put you off participating in this forum.



+1


----------



## nikkiss (10 Oct 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Perhaps he made an honest mistake in replying to a very old post. I've made that mistake a few times. @nikkiss : please don't let the above responses put you off participating in this forum.


yeah I didn't see well the date of the post.


----------



## david k (11 Oct 2019)

splreece said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have taken some great advice from this forum, so thank you very much, but I am still left frustrated.
> 
> ...


I've bought a few bikes from Halfords and my service has been excellent, even when having bottom crank problems they took it back several times and ordered an upgraded part eventually and never charged me a penny
Couple that my Local bike shop priced my up £180 worth of needed upgrades when asking for a service, I got some but not all, the bottom crank they swore needed changing was still going strong 2,000 miles further and still great when I sold it
I've never been back that bike shop and always share that story locally. It took him about 30 seconds to diagnose all these 'faults' requiring an upgrade , it's simply theft as far as I'm concerned 
Shops still going


----------



## david k (11 Oct 2019)

nikkiss said:


> yeah I didn't see well the date of the post.


Me neither!


----------



## Mike_P (11 Oct 2019)

One thing that has impressed me with Halfords is the free fitting they have done when I bought a new wheel for the cheap hybrid they fitted the flywheel off old wheel onto it free and then later when I decided a new flywheel was needed they took the old one off and put the new one on free. Just wondering if it works with stuff ordered online for collection.


----------



## vickster (11 Oct 2019)

Mike_P said:


> One thing that has impressed me with Halfords is the free fitting they have done when I bought a new wheel for the cheap hybrid they fitted the flywheel off old wheel onto it free and then later when I decided a new flywheel was needed they took old one off and put the new one on free. Just wondering if it works with stuff ordered online for collection.


Nope. I’ve had to pay to have pedals fitted. Although as is often so with Halfords, the stores are very variable in the service offered or not


----------



## iateyoubutler (11 Oct 2019)

splreece said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have taken some great advice from this forum, so thank you very much, but I am still left frustrated.
> 
> ...


I dont do Halfords, not going to go there........

I used to have 3 LBS`s, one was literally across the road and very helpful -- they shut up shop. The next closest was a husband and wife effort - she was the rudest woman I have ever met, I won`t go back there on principle. Number 3 which is 5 miles away "would rather be selling expensive bikes than help me with a repair", p*ss off then!!

I now regularly go to a shop that I went to years ago, it`s a 40 mile round trip, but they always bend over backwards to help, if they can`t they`ll tell me somebody who will, and they are happy to take my money. I always buy them doughnuts and they always make me a cuppa, a winner all round which is why I`m loyal to them


----------



## cyberknight (12 Oct 2019)

vickster said:


> Nope. I’ve had to pay to have pedals fitted. Although as is often so with Halfords, the stores are very variable in the service offered or not


That's it any shop is as good as its staff,my lbs once forgot to service my bike when I was on hols got back and it's at the back untouched and Halfords fitted me in on short notice for another repair


----------



## BurningLegs (13 Oct 2019)

I think the reason we keep getting threads resurrected is because of the new “similar threads” feature after the recent update. That feature displays threads that match keywords regardless of age, so I think people are understandably clicking through to those threads and engaging which bumps the threads up.

No need to get snotty with people who might post on an old thread in my opinion. If you don’t want to participate in resurrected threads, then don’t. Simple...


----------



## Mike_P (13 Oct 2019)

BurningLegs said:


> No need to get snotty with people who might post on an old thread in my opinion. If you don’t want to participate in resurrected threads, then don’t. Simple...


And does it matter if it's still relevant to the thread, the alternative is some one starting a new thread and then no doubt some one complaining such a thread already exists, a no win situation either way.


----------



## Bonus (14 Oct 2019)

You get this nonsense in so many fields. Maybe in all fields?

Guitar shop, years ago, where I was told "you don't want to buy that one, buy this one" (it was a foot pedal selling for several hundred pounds where the one I wanted was £28 iirc) - I mean what the hell? Do they just treat everyone that walks in and looks a bit "green" as a potential mug?

I've had the same in bike shops - one told me the whole drive train needed changing and happily quoted me a fortune, the next shop made a small adjustment to my bike - while I watched - and the bike was fine afterwards for over a year. I finally had to replace the chain & cassette, but you have to do that every so often anyway.

Whether a shop sells you the expensive version of an item or a cheaper option, the thing you buy absolutely has to be "fit for purpose". It has to do what it is supposed to do. This is non negotiable. 

A shop selling "cheap" stuff and then refusing to service it, and worse still blaming you for being stupid enough to buy it, is outrageous.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 Oct 2019)

There's charlatans in every walk of life, for whom ripping off customers is their standard business model. 
Personally, I am of the mindset to do as much of everything myself as possible, and cut the conmen out of the loop. I really can't be bothered with trying to bite my tongue when someone is trying to BS me into believing I need to give them a load of money to do something that doesn't really need doing, or I can easily do myself to at least as high a standard as them. 
There is also the time and loss of use factor. If I was to take a bike to a LBS, I would have to spend time taking it, get home again by some other method, do without it whilst in dock, then make another special journey to collect it when done. It's far easier just to keep an eye on the overall condition of my bikes, and do small adjustments and lubrications as and when it becomes apparent they need doing. If you make a habit of doing little tweaks before or after each ride, then the bike should never even get to the state of needing multiple major jobs doing to it because a pre or post ride lookover will sort out 99% of potential issues before they become a problem.
Some people who don't like getting their hands dirty probably spend more on LBS servicing/repairs over the course of a year than I spend maintaining my cars. I have a similar dislike of the BS and rip-off antics of many franchised car dealers too.


----------

